# Roosters or Hens ?16 weeks old



## ChickenNoob (May 9, 2021)

I understand that it is hard to 100% confirm but if you were to put money on it what gender would these two be ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We need Ken to pop in because I stink at this.

Those first two I think are males. The bottom two I'm torn on.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

They both look like cockerels to me. Both have the beginnings of long, pointy hackle and saddle feathers. The first chicken also has quite well developed wattles and comb. In the barred chicken, those green tail feathers are almost a dead give away.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Learn something new everyday. I didn't know the green is the sign of the being male. Now all I have to do is remember that.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Two cockerels.


----------



## ChickenNoob (May 9, 2021)

I assumed they were males but didn’t want to believe it, thanks guys


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, well you call yourself a noob but you didn't better than I did and I've been doing this chicken thing for a while.


----------



## ChickenNoob (May 9, 2021)

Haha I’m learning that it is a fine art sexing chickens even at this age


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Definitely both cockerels I have owned lots of chickens and know about them!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Definitely both cockerels I have owned lots of chickens and know about them!


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Plus there is no possible way those are hens, they have saddle feathers.. How old are they?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Also, if they were hens they would most likely be laying


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

All are roosters.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> All are roosters.


Definitely agree with you.


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

Yes, I think that they are both males


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

TawnyFeathers said:


> Yes, I think that they are both males


Agree.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Aren't they crowing yet?


----------

